# Anniversary & Aunt Flo



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi all,

My wife and I are going for a 'dirty weekend' away, which we are both very much looking forward to! She has even ordered some new lingerie, and seems to be thinking about how to make it a very fun time.

We only have one problem- her period is due to start on the day we go.. We have never (deliberately) had sex while she is 'on' (it has happened by mistake a couple of times, mainly when she thought she had finished, but hadn't).

She is pretty much a 'not that week' kind of person when it comes to sex, although when we realised that this weekend might clash with her period, she has kind of said that if she has literally only just started, it might be ok- but if it is day 2/3, then she would say it's "too gross".

So does anybody have any tips on things to do if she is on and feels happy to have sex? I usually stimulate her orally, but she may not be happy with this if on her period (I would be happy to try at least!)

Another thing is, if she is definitely saying 'no' to PIV sex, would I be a terrible person to hope/ask for oral? She is normally happy to give oral at times when I am horny but she is not, I just don't know if I would come across as a total jerk if asked her to do this on our anniversary. I am sure she would do it, but wouldnt want to ruin the night.

We won't even know if this is a problem until the day really, so hoping we have nothing to worry about.

Before anyone says- we had no way of knowing she would be on her period when I booked, as I had to book 7 months ago (hotel/room in high demand)!


----------



## biola (Dec 28, 2012)

No it shouldn't interfere with the oral 'intimacy' you have,if she willing of course!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

I hope it doesnt come to that! lol

Although I would enjoy the oral, it would be a shame if we weren't actually able to have 'proper' sex, as if she is on her period I can't see her wanting to dress up in the new lingerie etc, and play about like we would if NOT on her period IYKWIM.


----------



## lovelypeonies18 (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah I would try for the oral from her to you ... And if you his really want to go for PIV.. The shower? At least it rinses off during makes it a litle less gross. I know how she feels. I hate that during that week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

We just throw down a dark towel (black, brown, etc), and keep some dark hand towels close, and go for it. Maybe go buy some cheap ones to take with you? Wouldn't recommend it with white hotel towels...

C


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

PBear said:


> We just throw down a dark towel (black, brown, etc), and keep some dark hand towels close, and go for it. Maybe go buy some cheap ones to take with you? Wouldn't recommend it with white hotel towels...
> 
> C



Yeah I may do that....

Any other month I wouldnt even contemplate sex during her period, as I know she doesn't like the idea of it, but with the trip etc, I think (hope) even she may make an exception!


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

lovelypeonies18 said:


> Yeah I would try for the oral from her to you ... And if you his really want to go for PIV.. The shower? At least it rinses off during makes it a litle less gross. I know how she feels. I hate that during that week.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



The shower is also a good idea, thanks!

The hotel room is a 'play' room, so we would both like to take full advantage of it! But if Aunt Flo is around, I can't imagine the Pole being used much (talking about an actual Pole here lol)


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

What I would do is follow her lead, but don't make this trip all about sex. Focus on her and enjoy your time together. If she doesn't want sex act like it is fine by you, and that you are just glad to be with her. I wished I would have done this years ago.


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thound said:


> What I would do is follow her lead, but don't make this trip all about sex. Focus on her and enjoy your time together. If she doesn't want sex act like it is fine by you, and that you are just glad to be with her. I wished I would have done this years ago.


I am going to try my best, believe me! I don't think I would have thought about it half as much if it werent for the possibility of Auntie Flo gatecrashing the party! 

Here's hoping she stays away eh


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

And if she wants to have sex while on her period, go for it. Like what was said before pack a dark towel to take just in case.


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thound said:


> And if she wants to have sex while on her period, go for it. Like what was said before pack a dark towel to take just in case.



I will go with the towel idea, but I will definitely not push her on this, as nobody wants an unhappy time on their anniversary trip lol


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

She can put in a tampon right after she showers and before oral sex. 
For PIV, there's a product called a menstrual cup that would keep it clean. 

http://softcup.com/

In this product's faq's, they say that you can have sex with it. 

Hope you have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

GinnyTonia said:


> She can put in a tampon right after she showers and before oral sex.
> For PIV, there's a product called a menstrual cup that would keep it clean.
> 
> Softcup | Softcup Menstrual Cup, The New Generation in Period & Feminine Protection
> ...


Thankyou!


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, the thing we really DIDN'T want to happen has happened- her period started today. Very disappointing as we dont get a chance to get away often (have a young child). So she will be towards the end of 'day 2' by tomorrow nignt (when we will be at hotel). This is normally when she is most heavy, and most uncomfortable. I can tell she really wants us to have a very naughty time, but has said 'I will have to see how I feel tomorrow'. 

I have said that it is of course up to her, but inside I am reeeeealllly hoping that she wants to give it a try- although its not something we have (deliberately) done in 13 years together.

A BJ would be great, of course, but would pale on comparison to her getting all dressed in the sexy lingerie she has bought and having wild PIV sex (I cant see her dressing up just to give me oral tbh).

This room deserves a good show!!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

My wifes periods always started just in time for Thanksgiving, Chritmas, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thound said:


> My wifes periods always started just in time for Thanksgiving, Chritmas, etc.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Typical, eh! 

We will have a good time away no matter what happens, but for once she seemed very enthusiastic about some good ol' filthy hotel sex, but who knows whether that will happen now! I am thinking probably not, but hoping she will 'take the plunge', after all the effort she has put in.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Make this trip all about her regardless of sex. You will reap the benefits down the road. Take my word for it, because I never did, and I'm reaping a whirl wind.


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thound said:


> Make this trip all about her regardless of sex. You will reap the benefits down the road. Take my word for it, because I never did, and I'm reaping a whirl wind.


I havent had time to read your story yet, but when I have, I will do so.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

It's not a perfect solution, but have her start taking 400 mg of ibuprofin every 6 hours. It decreases menstrual blood flow in about 50% of women (me included.) I use it on my heavy days if I'm going to be hiking or swimming or doing something active and it helps a lot, not only with the flow, but with the secondary painful symptoms (cramps, pressure, etc.) Not to get to graphic, but it really reduces clotting along with the flow for me. It might make her comfortable enough to try PIV in the shower or with towels. 

My gynecologist told me to try this because I had to go off the pill and was unhappy with having my period back to deal with. She said it's unclear why ibuprofin decreases flow in some women, but that as long as you don't have an issue with taking ibuprofin, it is fine to do for a day or two. 

Have fun on your get-away.


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

GettingIt said:


> It's not a perfect solution, but have her start taking 400 mg of ibuprofin every 6 hours. It decreases menstrual blood flow in about 50% of women (me included.) I use it on my heavy days if I'm going to be hiking or swimming or doing something active and it helps a lot, not only with the flow, but with the secondary painful symptoms (cramps, pressure, etc.) Not to get to graphic, but it really reduces clotting along with the flow for me. It might make her comfortable enough to try PIV in the shower or with towels.
> 
> My gynecologist told me to try this because I had to go off the pill and was unhappy with having my period back to deal with. She said it's unclear why ibuprofin decreases flow in some women, but that as long as you don't have an issue with taking ibuprofin, it is fine to do for a day or two.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

bizzy79 said:


> I havent had time to read your story yet, but when I have, I will do so.


Take some No-Doze first.


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thound said:


> Take some No-Doze first.


Haha!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Day 2 is my worst day..... but H still gets a bj. It's not my mouth that is icky!

Maybe, let her dress up in her lingerie.... and give her the massage of her life, maybe you'll get your bj. Maybe not, but either way you'll have sexy intimacy.... even without PIV.


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well it all worked out very well actually!

Despite it being 'Day 2', there was no evidence of Auntie Flo being present at all.

:smthumbup:


----------

